# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Астроном-любитель отснял уникальную полную панораму Млечного пути, проехав 60 тысяч м

## vasya13

Астроном-любитель отснял уникальную полную панораму Млечного пути, проехав 60 тысяч миль
Уникальная панорама Млечного пути, снятая с поверхности Земли, представлена публике. Американский фотограф и астроном-любитель Ник Райсингер составил ее из 37,440 снимков, выполненных шестью фотокамерами, которые он установил на возвышенностях на западе США и юге Африканского континента...

 В результате обработки снимков получилось панорамное фото разрешением в 5000 мегапикселей, на котором все планеты и звезды получились в их естественном цвете. Результаты своего труда Райсингер разместил на сайте SKY SURVEY. Чтобы найти, например, Орион или Большое Магелланово облако, посетитель сайта может увеличивать фрагменты изображения.
подробнее на сайте тут

----------

